# Pendant zu Grokster, Kazaa?



## 4nd3rl (24. Mai 2002)

Moin, 
gibts für Suse vergleichbare Tools wie Kazaa, etc. ?

Danke 

mphg andy


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Mai 2002)

Soweit ich weis gabs eine Zeit lang mal Kazaa oder Grokster auch für Linux, weis aber nicht ob es das nocht gibt.

Ich benutze eDonkey. Ist ein nettes Tool. In den OS-Tutorials (unter [Linux] Kleinere Tipps & Tricks) hab ich eine Anleitung geschrieben wie man den einrichtet.

Wart mal, der genaue Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16623


----------



## 4nd3rl (24. Mai 2002)

ahh, cool, danke- kenn ich von windows.
sehr nett

mphg andy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2002)

Alternativ gibt's da auch noch GiFT ( http://gift.sourceforge.net), der läuft anscheinend mittlerweile über ein eigenes Netz, war aber mal zusammen mit Morpheus und Kazaa und so im FastTrack-Netz.
Ob die Daten des FastTrack-Netzes weiterhin verfügbar sind oder nur die Daten aus dem OpenFT-Netz gezogen werden können weiss ich nicht.
Da GiFT nur ein Shell-Programm ist, würde ich als KDE-Frontend KiFT ( http://kift.sourceforge.net ) empfehlen.


----------



## locutus (14. Juni 2002)

Und dann hätten wir da noch LimeWire - dies ist eine "Gnutella Client Software", und für Linux zu haben: http://www3.limewire.com/download/LimeWireLinux.bin


----------

